# Hello



## Morningglory (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello , haven't been on for awhile.. Hope everyone is doing great


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

Morningglory said:


> Hello , haven't been on for awhile.. Hope everyone is doing great


Hey Morning Glory. 
We are glad to have you back.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice to see you MG!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi MG' welcome again...…...


----------



## terry123 (Oct 6, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi Morning glory,welcome back to the forum Sue


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2019)

Welcome back @Morningglory.  Stay around.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 8, 2019)

Good Morning Glory. coffee's almost done.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Lc jones (Oct 8, 2019)

Great to have you back onboard morning glory!


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 8, 2019)

We need a full report detailing your activities during your absence.  Double spaced and typed please. J/K  Hope all is well and welcome back...


----------



## Morningglory (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the welcome back, this such a GREAT GROUP


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice to meet you, Morningglory !


----------



## terry123 (Oct 15, 2019)

Welcome back.  Your name reminds me to pu some seeds next time I am in Walmart!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 15, 2019)

Hello and welcome back.


----------

